# Bladder stones



## Linda092 (Jan 5, 2014)

My older spaniel mix (12 years old) had bladder stones a few years ago, and the vet removed them and put her on Royal Canin Vet Dry food. Holly, my mini poodle mix (3 years old) is on Taste of the Wild. I've read that mpoos are prone to get bladder stones too. Anyone have that experience? I'd like to put both dogs on the same food, but not necessarily the vet prescribed food. 

Any advice? Both Holly and Josie exhibit allergy symptoms (scratching and licking), so I am figuring grain free to start...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think depending on the kind of stone you have to watch the protein and maybe purine?? You will have to get some research in on the kind of stone to find out what you need to avoid.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Treatment and Prevention of Kidney and Bladder Stones - Whole Dog Journal Article

pretty good source


----------



## Linda092 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a great link with lots of useful info. It also had 2 links to the most common types of stone, struvite (which is what Josie had) and calcium oxalate (which is what mpoos and other small dogs can be prone to. 

Whole Dog Journal asked me to subscribe in order to read about the calcium oxalate type, but I found this article All About Oxalate Bladder And Kidney Stones In Your Dog And How To Manage Them that others may want to read.

It looks to me that the most important thing is to make sure your dog gets enough water. Josie drinks quite a bit because she is on the vet diet, but I bet if I find the right food for both dogs, it would be better. And now I know that I have to encourage them both to drink more. Holly doesn't, even after a run and her tongue is hanging out!

Thanks for researching this for me, N2Mischief! Dog food diets are so confusing!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

No problem, oh, and they recommend distilled water, which in itself is controversial, but I think o.k. to give. But once again, research it! lol


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks! Roz had a stone in her bladder last summer that had to be surgically removed. She's always scarfing the cat food and the ingredients in cat food are usually high in purine. I've been trying to keep her away from it (and stopping Roz from doing anything she wants to do is no easy task). However, because of the surgery, she ended up in a Town & Country cut that looks adorable on her and which re-did for the warm weather yesterday.


----------

